# Pot Luck Disaster



## debodun (Dec 16, 2014)

The church ladies holiday party last night, everyone brought some version of pineapple cake. Is pineapple the hot new food trend now? You think at least one person would bring something different! Former years we assigned dishes to bring and someone always felt they were getting put on to be asked to make a more expensive item that someone else, so this year were opted to have it potluck. Guess we'll have to go back to assigning food. Too funny.

My cake is simple: One box of angel food cake mix, one large can crushed pineapple. Mix well and bake according to package directions. I adulterate mine by placing some of the fruit in the bottom of the pan before pouring in the batter. After it bakes, cools and is turned out, I put some sliced maraschino cherries on it.


----------

